# Schlamm im Teich



## Westerwald (27. Juli 2011)

Wer kann mir sagen,wie ich mit dem Schlamm im Teich umgehen muß?
Die Kois wühlen wohl mit Vorliebe im Schlamm herum,das Wasser wird allerdings
trübe.


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Hallo Westerwald.

Sei so gut und poste Deine Fragen nicht ins Testforum, sondern in ein passendes Unterforum hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/index.php

Danke.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*



Westerwald schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen,wie ich mit dem Schlamm im Teich umgehen muß?


Musst du nicht:
Damit gehen schon die Koi um
und das ist deren völlig natürliches Verhalten: 
Sie gründeln und das trübt selbstverständlich auch das Wasser.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass dir das nicht gefällt, kann dir aber versichern:
Die Koi mögen´s und die Trübe ist den piepschnurtzegal!


----------



## Westerwald (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Wie würdet Ihr mit viel Schlamm umgehen?
Die Kois fühlen sich pudelwohl beim Wühlen am Grund.
Der Schlamm riecht neutal,also keine Fäulnis.
Der Teich ist schon ca 10 Jahre in Betrieb und alle Fische sind wohlauf.
Die Fische machen das Wasser durch das Wühlen im Schlamm recht trüb.
Ich habe bisher einmal im Jahr 6000 Liter Wasser mit Bodengrund abgesaugt.

Edit Scholzi
 doppelt Thema erstellt, gleiche Frage wie in diesem Thema


----------



## scholzi (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Hallo Westerwald
Du hast diesen Thread heut ein zweites mal eröffnet!
Hast du vergessen das du diese Frage schon gestellt hast oder einfach nicht mehr gefunden?
Habe den Beitrag hier mit angehangen!


----------



## Westerwald (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Danke schwarzepeter,Du hast sicher mehr Erfahrung mit der Materie als ich.
Es geht mir besser seid Deiner Meinung,wenn die Kois somit in ihrem Element
sind bin ich erleichtert.

Beste Grüße von Westerwald


----------



## Westerwald (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Hallo Scholzi.
Bin noch etwas unerfahren,lerne noch.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Beste Grüße  Westerwald


----------



## Ulli (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Hi Westerwald,

"viel Schlamm" ist relativ, wieviel cm sind es denn am Grund? Ich würde den Schlamm auf ein gesundes Maß reduzieren, also vielleicht mit dem Kescher oder einem Sauger rausholen, wenn Dich die Trübe stört. Ich sauge einmal im Jahr ab und achte darauf, dass die Tierchen darin wieder in den Teich zurück finden.

Wenns Dich nicht stört, lass es einfach... Wenn es zu viel wird: Rausholen. Eine leistungsfähige Pumpe mit Filter hilft, die Trübe zu klären.

Grüße Ulli


----------



## kikoi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Ist ein Filter am Teich? Was für eine Pumpe? UVC?
Bodenablauf und Skimmer vorhanden?
6000 Liter gewechselt /Jahr???
10% wöchentlich wäre angebracht!

MfG
Micha


----------



## Westerwald (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Hallo,vielen Dank für die guten Tips.

Ich bin nun wieder ein Stück klüger im Umgang mit meinem Thema geworden.
Der Schlamm liegt bis 10cm Dicke,25oo Liter Wasser fülle ich bei Wetter ohne Regen
pro Woche neben dem Teilwasserwechsel auch auf.
Ich vermute,daß diese Menge verdunstet?
Der Teich liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne,auch kann der Wind voll angreifen.
Werde künftig den Wasserwechsel noch erhöhen,eine Filteranlage ist nicht vorhanden
lediglich eine Umwälzpumpe welche genügend Sauerstoff in das Wasser bringt.

Beste Grüße an Alle..Westerwald


----------



## kikoi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlamm im Teich*

Bei unseren Teich verdunsten in der Woche bei heißen Wetter etwa 400 Liter und durch die kapilarwirkung!
Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen lies dich mal in das Thema Koihaltung richtig ein und alles was dazu gehört!

Koihaltung ohne Filterung würde ich nicht empfehlen AUSSER der Teich ist wirklich Riesen groß und bekommt ständig frischwasser !

MfG
Micha


----------

